# Adrian Flux Christmas and New Year Opening Hours 2010



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Christmas Eve: 9am – 2.00pm.
*
25th – 28th Closed.
*
29th & 30th 9am – 5.00pm.
*
31st: 9am – 3.00pm.
*
1st – 3rd: Closed.
*
4th : Normal Hours. 

Adrian Flux would like to wish all the Forum Members a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.


----------

